# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Ndihme ne TAX

## Eve

Hej a ka ndonje qe studion Tax ne UK? ....Dua pak ndihme ne nje assignment
N.q.s ka ndonje, flm

----------


## dodoni

Une jam duke bere Master ne Accountancy and Information Systems ne U.S. dhe kam pasur edhe nje klase ne Advanced Taxation, dmth. te nivelit pasuniversitar, pervec atyre qe i kam marre ne undergraduate. Natyrisht qe klasa eshte per taksat ne Amerike, por kemi prekur pak edhe vendet tjera, e edhe shume gjera jane njesoj. Nuk e di a mund te ndihmoj por I am willing to do so, if I can, of course. 

Tung

----------


## Eve

flm dodoni por eshte me shume per UK tax

anyway thanks again

----------


## gurl

Fol goce.....Corporate apo individual?

Employee apo self-employed?

Do perpiqem me gjithe njohurine time taksore  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Eve

po he moj gurl, fakti eshte qe mua s'me pelqen tax
ok po te them shkurtimisht:
eshte personal tax, dhe  me shume duhet te perqendrohem tek pyetja: what are the tax advantages offered to expatriates by the UK and critically analyse whether these reliefs are likely to encourage foreigners to 1)spend and 2) invest in UK
goxha eh  :shkelje syri: 
dhe me duhet ta krahasoj me 2-4 shtete te tjera

flm

----------


## gurl

Ervisa bombe ma paske kete te shkretin coursework.

1. duhet te kesh parasysh te dy aspektet e takses, direct dhe indirect. Foreigners don't have to pay VAT if they come here on holidays, they can reclaim it at customs at their point of exit. 

Also however comes to work here as well as expartiates can be exempt partially of paying income tax due to the double taxation relief, and this can be assessed in the self-assessment. Persa i perket shteteve zgjidh 2 EU countries sepse do jete interesante te shohesh se si, euroja dhe perpjekja per nje Europe te bashkuar, i ka ndryshuar rregullat taksore midis ketyre vendeve. 

Persa i perket investimeve mund te permendesh ISA-s qe jane tax-free savings.

Me fal e di qe jam pak si vague po i hated tax too dhe kaq po me vjen neper mand per momentin. Megjithate per sa pi perket individit self assessment eshte key dhe kujt i paguan tax, UK apo shtetit tjeter.

shpresoj te te kem ndihmuar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## DeuS

Po per self-employed, ka noi accountant shqiptar ktu mer ?...qe te mos ja japim parate jevgjve apo inglve...

N.q.s ndokush punon ne kete profesion...1000 paund ja jap me qejf!

----------


## Eve

> Ervisa bombe ma paske kete te shkretin coursework.
> 
> 1. duhet te kesh parasysh te dy aspektet e takses, direct dhe indirect. Foreigners don't have to pay VAT if they come here on holidays, they can reclaim it at customs at their point of exit. 
> 
> Also however comes to work here as well as expartiates can be exempt partially of paying income tax due to the double taxation relief, and this can be assessed in the self-assessment. Persa i perket shteteve zgjidh 2 EU countries sepse do jete interesante te shohesh se si, euroja dhe perpjekja per nje Europe te bashkuar, i ka ndryshuar rregullat taksore midis ketyre vendeve. 
> 
> Persa i perket investimeve mund te permendesh ISA-s qe jane tax-free savings.
> 
> Me fal e di qe jam pak si vague po i hated tax too dhe kaq po me vjen neper mand per momentin. Megjithate per sa pi perket individit self assessment eshte key dhe kujt i paguan tax, UK apo shtetit tjeter.
> ...


Thnx gurl
me dhe disa idera....qe nuk i kisha menduar me pare
it's very nice of you :Lulja3:

----------


## Eve

> Po per self-employed, ka noi accountant shqiptar ktu mer ?...qe te mos ja japim parate jevgjve apo inglve...
> 
> N.q.s ndokush punon ne kete profesion...1000 paund ja jap me qejf!


£1000.........hmhmhmhmh R u sure?  :kryqezohen:   :Lulja3:

----------


## gurl

Deus, cdo gje varet nga sherbimi qe kerkon. Thjesht self-assessment, dmth taxat qe i detyrohesh shtetit per nje vit, apo ndonje sherbim tjeter sepse &#163;1000 mund te mos mjaftojne... Nejse prit dhe nje vit dhe te ti bej une for free...si Shqipe qe jemi

----------


## DeuS

Kemi kohe deri ne prill...e nderuara gurl! ...atehere mbaron viti...
Kete tax-return mund ta besh edhe vete me duket, duke plotesuar format ose edhe online...por duke pas parasysh qe accountant i lujne fene duke shtuar lloj lloj xhilifilesh nuk duhet bo gafe ta besh vete...sidomos qe te qenurit 'Shqipe' me favorizoka edhe mos-shfryrjen e xhepit...lol

...nejse, ty flm vetem per fjalen e mire, se kushedi c'ndodh deri atehere, mund te biem ne kundershtim me luften e Irakut ose me faktin qe vajzat genjejne me shume se cunat dhe ...iku oferta lol

gurl...

Po qe une s'i kam ruajtur fare keto resitat e benzines, apo shume e shume resita te tjera...dmth vat shko per lesh...si i bohet? ...edhe ke te drejte ti qe 1000 paund mund te jene pak...por jo per kete vit te pakten, se pak kohe kam qe kam fillu pune me emrin tim te vertete...deri tashi nuk maj mend ca kam qene...ndoshta arab...amerikon...suedez...lol

Kur u ndane kaq na rane!  ...prape mbijetojme

----------


## Eve

receipts gjithmone mbahen, just in case

----------

